# Transmission



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

So my transmission went out a few days ago after it spent 2 weeks at the dealer for a Po299 and water pump and t stat replacment. What is and what isn't covered under the 5K/100k when it comes to the transmission? Will they replace it or rebuild? 

Auto 6speed 2011 cruze eco. It's still under warrenty


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

depends, you gotta post your millage etc


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're within the mileage then you should be able to take it into them and they should fix everything


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> depends, you gotta post your millage etc


Depends on what? What's covered and what's not? So I know what to expect



money_man said:


> If you're within the mileage then you should be able to take it into them and they should fix everything


The dealer already has my cruze I have under 82k


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Transmission should be covered.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

You should be covered if you are with in the 5 year/100,000 miles. 

Pretty sure you are not over that many miles and the cruze has not been out that long.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> Depends on what? What's covered and what's not? So I know what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> The dealer already has my cruze I have under 82k


Hey SneakerFix,

I apologize that you had to experience some transmission issues with your Cruze. I would be happy to discuss warranty coverage in a private message since it is a lot of info. If it involves your transmission and you are within the 5yr/100,000 mi parameter, then you should be able to get coverage. Let me know if my assistance is needed.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

So after two days I got the call the cruze is fixed picking it up tomorrow. It had the transmission wave plate replaced with some other things.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Check back in and let us know how it works when you pick it up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> So after two days I got the call the cruze is fixed picking it up tomorrow. It had the transmission wave plate replaced with some other things.


Hey there,

Like money_man, we would also like to hear how everything is doing with your Cruze. We appreciate the feedback!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Like money_man, we would also like to hear how everything is doing with your Cruze. We appreciate the feedback!
> 
> ...


Now that's service :goodjob:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Now that's service :goodjob:


Thank you very much! I do my best for everyone here on CruzeTalk.com .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Just picked it up and it drives like a different car. Also found out that the wave plates have a updated part number from the 2011/12 model years. Was replaced with a carbon unit 13/14 so all of us that went to the dealer and was told it was normal we were lied too.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Updated may just mean they switched out for a better, longer lasting part. Did they give a solid reason why?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea in the late 2012/14 model year GM switched to a "carbon" wave plate due to failures with other 6T 6speeds that's were the updated part number comes in The old design wave plates weren’t stress relieved and could break with use which mine did and a few other early Cruzes at my dealer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So its safe to say you're happy with it?


----------

